# Sargent report 10-1-16



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Unfortunately, I don't have much to report. The light north wind made the surf smooth as glass, and that is the worse thing in the world for surf fishing.
Got to the beach before sunrise with a killer hangover and very little bait. If it wasn't for the fact that I was fishing a tournament, I would have went back to bed after I saw how flat the surf was. With my headlight shining in the water for light, I waded out my first rod, and almost died of shock when the cold water hit my nads. That's when I realized, I'm getting to old for this.
I caught 1 bull red before the sun came up, then a 29 1/2" right at daylight. I finally managed a keeper, 27 3/4", around mid morning. Once the sun started shining and warming the water some the mullet finally showed up. I got stocked up with bait and set the rest of my rods out. When my girlfriend and the boys finally showed up they started fishing for croaker and whiting. They were catching a bunch, but no big ones. It didn't take long for them to go through all the shrimp, so they left to go buy more. While they were gone I cut up some cigar minnows to put on the small rods and started catching big croaker that weighed over a pound. When they got back, my girlfriend caught a 28 1/4" and a bull red then the bite just died.
I managed to win 1st place croaker and 2nd place red, but the highlight of my day was seeing a young man win 3 trophy's. He was the proudest little fisherman I've ever seen. 
Remember, kids are the future of our sport. Please take the time to not only take a kid fishing, but to teach them, mentor them, and show them to have love and respect for the great outdoors.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Very nice! Looking through your pics, were you down near the mouth of Mitchell's cut? 

Most people I asked on Saturday seemed to have been skunked, not many reds caught. I caught a few big black drum and seen a few more caught at the cut, but once the current started ripping out through, the bites shut off - Then the dolphins showed up and completely shut it down.

I seen 3 people who were out wading on what looked like a sandbar pretty much in the middle of the cut (if you walked straight across when the beach starts to turn in). I can't really wrap my head around how they got out there, didn't look safe at all to me.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Billygoat said:


> Very nice! Looking through your pics, were you down near the mouth of Mitchell's cut?
> 
> Most people I asked on Saturday seemed to have been skunked, not many reds caught. I caught a few big black drum and seen a few more caught at the cut, but once the current started ripping out through, the bites shut off - Then the dolphins showed up and completely shut it down.
> 
> I seen 3 people who were out wading on what looked like a sandbar pretty much in the middle of the cut (if you walked straight across when the beach starts to turn in). I can't really wrap my head around how they got out there, didn't look safe at all to me.


Yea, you can almost walk across the cut from the Sargent side to the Matagorda side because of all the sand bars built up at the mouth, but it's stupid. I'm really surprised more people don't drown there.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> Yea, you can almost walk across the cut from the Sargent side to the Matagorda side because of all the sand bars built up at the mouth, but it's stupid. I'm really surprised more people don't drown there.


They do

teve Holchak A missing 25-year-old Brazoria man was found dead on Matagorda Beach on Thursday morning.
Adareshea Williams was found on a beach about 15 miles southeast of Jetty Park and almost 40 miles away from where he was last seen swimming.
The U.S. Coast Guard...See More
Like Â· Reply Â· September 19 at 8:58am


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

steve holchak said:


> They do
> 
> teve Holchak A missing 25-year-old Brazoria man was found dead on Matagorda Beach on Thursday morning.
> Adareshea Williams was found on a beach about 15 miles southeast of Jetty Park and almost 40 miles away from where he was last seen swimming.
> ...


WT?...Links don't work/comms down. Hopefully we can hook up on your next orbit.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Earth to Teve...Earth to Teve...Teve, got a copy?


:rotfl:


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

awesome report.. was really hoping to see that first place croaker though. just curious on size one needs to place first they use to be so abundant ( the big ones 14-15") when I was a kid... i loved the croaker run we would run to mouth of the Brazos for itfrom the san benard and up along cow trap there was a deep pocket we would load up on the 14"-15" ones. 

like the pic with the future of the sport, hope you got an autograph too!!!


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I was out there Friday morning. Beautiful conditions. I set up about half way to the cut as I could see a couple vehicles further down. 

There wasn't a lot of bait in the surf even though I did manage to catch a few finger mullet in my net. I didn't get a bite in the second and third gut. I could see the birds working further out so I baited up a couple rods and headed out on my kayak.

Ribbon fish tore me up and stole all my bait.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Right On!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

Great report ... 

not a bad day, at least you caught something..


----------



## dcs99% (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice Pics Good ole Sarget!


----------

